# BenQ PD3200 Compatibility Questions



## amcliz (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm wondering if there is a way to get this possible new monitor purchase or mine to work with my MacBook Pro 2017 with Touch Bar that only has USB Type C connections... is there an adaptor that I can get that will still deliver a 4K experience...?

Also... I'm potentially getting this new screen to work with my MacPro 12Core (Mid 2010) with a newly updated Sapphire RX580 8GB PULSE Graphics Card.... I'm currently using a mini display to display cable adaptor to get my current Apple 27" Cinema LED Display (Not Thunderbolt) to work with this card.... but the BenQ supports Display Port, so that won't be an issue.

The issue I have is with my MacBook Pro 2017 with only USB Type C ports.

Also with the new MacPro 2019 around the corner, would this BenQ PD3200U be future proof enough to work with that machine in full 4K resolution...? as I have a feeling Apple's new standalone monitor will be a beast of a price also.

Any comments or suggestions most welcome... 

Regards,
Anthony


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 30, 2019)

For your 2017 MBPro - a USB-C to DisplayPort cable should work fine. Apple sells this - https://www.apple.com/shop/product/HLR62ZM/A/moshi-usb-c-to-displayport-cable
Or, Monoprice is usually a good choice - maybe this one: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24443


----------



## amcliz (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you for that DeltaMac, but I contacted BenQ Sales Query Support yesterday also and they finally came back to me this morning suggesting this cable... to guarantee the best quality 4K picture.... do you think this is correct or over the top as this cable retails at $74 on the Apple Store.

https://www.apple.com/sg/shop/product/HKQ22ZM/A/belkin-usb-c-to-hdmi-adapter?fnode=8b


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 31, 2019)

Ah, I did not realize you are in Singapore?
That same adapter is $49 in US. Still high, however. Have you looked at other suppliers?
https://www.newegg.com/global/sg-en/Product/Product.aspx?item=14G-000K-00053
or even this:
https://www.lazada.sg/products/usb-...42.searchlist.list.13.26bb8f432SgABV&search=1
Keep in mind that I prefer direct cables, rather than a dongle + cable. Just my personal preference on that.

But, that being said, I would be curious about why BenQ suggests the choice of HDMI, not a DisplayPort connection, and your display has the choice of either DisplayPort or Mini DisplayPort, in addition to the HDMI.
I am also curious to know which cables actually come in the box with your BenQ display. I can't find anything that says what actually ships with the BenQ display.


----------



## amcliz (Jan 31, 2019)

Singapore..... what made you think that... sorry.... I'm from Ireland... 

No worries... for now I will go with the cable you suggested... makes sense.

Thanks again for all your expert help and assistance.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 31, 2019)

amcliz said:


> Singapore..... what made you think that... sorry.... I'm from Ireland...
> ...


The link that you posted was to the Singapore Apple online store, so I was assuming that was your actual location...
But then, you might have noticed that the price was in "S$", not the usual "$", or "US$" in some cases.
My links in post #4 were for Singapore retailers, so I would not suggest that you buy from Singapore )
(current price for the adapter in Ireland is €59.95  )


----------

